# Datenbanktreiber kann nicht geladen werden



## Ananaskirsche (15. Sep 2015)

Guten Abend,
ich versuche mittels Java auf eine MariaDB zuzugreifen, was nicht gelingt. Ich stehe komplett aufm Schlauch. Der Datenbanktreiber für Java in der Version 1.2.2 (recommanded) ist bei Eclipse als "External-Jar" hinzugefügt. Hier der Code:

```
try
{
    Class.forName("org.mariadb.jdbc.Driver");
}
catch(ClassNotFoundException e)
{
    e.printStackTrace();
    System.exit(0);
}
```

und dann später

```
Connection con = DriverManager.getConnection("jdbc:mysql://localhost:3306/wordlistDB", args[1].toString(), args[2].toString());
Statement st = con.createStatement();
           
while((input = r.readLine()) != null)
{
//Insert SQL
st.executeUpdate("INSERT INTO Wordlist (Passwords) VALUES ('" + input +"') ON DUPLICATE KEY UPDATE Buffer=Buffer;");

//Anzahl der Hinzugefügten Items zählen
items++;
}
           
//Schließen des Writers
r.close();
           
//Schließen der Verbindung
con.close();
```


Als Antwort bekomme ich: 

```
Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: org/slf4j/LoggerFactory
   at org.mariadb.jdbc.Driver.<clinit>(Driver.java:71)
   at java.lang.Class.forName0(Native Method)
   at java.lang.Class.forName(Class.java:264)
   at dbfiller.main.DBFiller.main(DBFiller.java:41)
Caused by: java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: org.slf4j.LoggerFactory
   at java.net.URLClassLoader.findClass(URLClassLoader.java:381)
   at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(ClassLoader.java:424)
   at sun.misc.Launcher$AppClassLoader.loadClass(Launcher.java:331)
   at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(ClassLoader.java:357)
   ... 4 more
```
(Zeile 41 wäre oben im try-Block)

Hat jemand eine Idee?


----------



## Dompteur (15. Sep 2015)

Dir fehlt die Logger Library im Classpath.
Falls du die nicht zur Hand hast, findest du sie hier : http://www.slf4j.org/download.html


----------



## Ananaskirsche (15. Sep 2015)

Ich Werdes gleich morgen ausprobieren, danke dir schonmal im vorraus (gut dass das auch auf der Seite von mariaDB erwähnt wird)

EDIT: Ja hat funktioniert, danke dir vielmals!!


----------

